# Headaches



## llhg71 (Apr 6, 2011)

My synthroid was upped to 112 mcg. about 6 or 7 months ago. For about 3 months now, I have been having headaches. My TSH and FT4 labs show that I am not hyper. I'm just a tiny bit below the hyper level. I don't have a FT3 test because my endo. doesn't run it. I am only on 2 medications: 10 mg. paxil and 112 mcg. I have been on the paxil for years. So I think that it's the synthroid causing my headache. Has anyone else ran across this issue?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You had a TT?

I would bet you are hypo and you'll need that free t3 run. I get awful headaches when I am hypo.


----------



## llhg71 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hmmm.. I did have a TT in 8/2011 due to cancer. I am going back to the endos office next week for my thyrogen shots for my followup testing. I guess I will have to ask him about testing for FT3. I hate having to bring up things that a doctor should already be doing.


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

I had "normal" headaches for about 2 weeks before my endo added cytomel to my regimen (my TSH was 2.11 when he added it). The headaches continued, got worse (spasming, and NOT normal pain). Saw a neurologist for them, who liked to try this med and that med. One day, I switched my ponytail holder out, and have been headache free ever since. My original thought was that my first ponytail holder was just too tight. Once I got the call yesterday from my endo, that my labs are "perfect" (waiting on actual numbers to be mailed to me), I started to think that maybe the headaches were from the lab hypo state I was in, as I have no idea how long I was hypo. It was about 6 weeks after adding the cytomel that my headaches stopped. (I have no idea if my headaches were thyroid related or not. Might have been, might not have been....)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Do you ever go to a chiropractor

My thyroid replacement has never been the cause.?

If my neck is out I get headaches, also from sinus congestion.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

llhg71 said:


> Hmmm.. I did have a TT in 8/2011 due to cancer. I am going back to the endos office next week for my thyrogen shots for my followup testing. I guess I will have to ask him about testing for FT3. I hate having to bring up things that a doctor should already be doing.


When your FT4 is high, it "sometimes" could mean you are not converting and the only way to tell is by having a FREE T3 test.

Also, check your ferritin. Sometimes more than one thing is going on.


----------



## llhg71 (Apr 6, 2011)

I did a little experimenting. I stopped taking my Synthroid for about 3 days and the headaches stopped. Now that I have started taking it again, they are back. So it has something to do with my synthroid or my levels. I guess I will have to discuss this with my endo.


----------

